# i am a dip shit



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

OK as most of you know i am building my own pull track .
lets start by saing i got the stuff free - wheel
SO i got everything to make my track now . Me and laura are both happy as pigs in shit. I got everything from work its all got to be cut up and put back into a track but free is good . So i have spent 5 or 6 weekends cuting this shit apart and to size .
Heres where i show how much i thick shit out.
I havnt been able to much in since it got cold . SO this past weekend it got in the 60s .I think well i can get most of my track done in two days boy was i wrong .
Frist off it took a tractor to move one rail so after i got both rails moved its time to weld sat high was 63 .
That great weather to work in but using a welder you get HOT so sat i worked all day on the track and sweeted my ass off.
So sunday i got up and and said that not going on today my govles coe to my elbows so here iam in a shrit that comes to at best my shoulders 
i weld 7and an half hours on the track 
yeah i am smart so i got welder burn on the upper half of both my arms 
AND this is worse than the burn my father came down to see what i was doing
my ngpos welder is not strong enuff to make a good weld on the shit i am tring to weld he hits it with my carbon hammer anr it falls apartso yep i am smart 
i got to reweld everything all over agian
so yes i am sharp as a ball


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds like me.
wanna hang out? lmao jp


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

LMAO!! Welders burn is a bitch!! That sucks man!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Live and learn... thats all I can tell you. Look at the bright side you didn't have it all set-up and be using it when it fell apart.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I burn myself everytime I'm in the tanning bed does that count? lol


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

sure nimzo next time your in alabama feel free to stop by
and bediambully next time you get in the taning bed put babyoil on frist and lay 20 25 mints 
lol i posted this so everyone could get a laugh no i am not a dumpass i just didnt think shit threw 
as for the track it will be done in two or three weeks and laura will kill me for this but hey everyone is invited to come work there dogs on it 
i am going to smoke half a hog 
sorry byb if i got hunt the hog ,clean it,and smoke it you can bring your own beer 
i will post when i get the track and yall can let me know who is coming 
oh and no facing off dogs if you want a fight you will get one my foot in your ass 
yall know the rest creats ect


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ummm who approved a bbq? I don't think I approved that. You better pick a weekend we are home and watch who you bring to the house you know I don't like people knowing where we live. 

Sorry guys we don't talk much we work different shifts.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

the worse day of 09 so far.

This is what happens when you weld with no sleeves!




































my state of the art equipment









how I moved one rail









what I have to work with









as one of my mentors in the pull world says this one of those back in the days tracks when I drank. lol (inside joke some will get it others will be like wtf)









update pics coming as more is done


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I burn myself everytime I'm in the tanning bed does that count? lol


lmfao dying !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

nate said:


> the worse day of 09 so far.
> 
> This is what happens when you weld with no sleeves!
> 
> ...


Damn Looks like a mans job to me LOL.. I am sorry you got burned. Looks like your going to have one hell of a WP track when your done!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Nate as soon as your done there you want to head up here and make one for me..... you can wait until May it will warmer then.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Uh, ouch!! That looks painful.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

my mikado what you going to pay me ?
and joe it hurts like hell sun burn times 100 
and sadie that what i get for not think i will know next and so will everyone that reads my post


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hang in there Nate, sometimes you gotta fight the weather.Im sorry you got burned bro, it doesnt look like it feels good at all. And the pull track is lookin good, keep up the good work.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Oooo that looks bad. Hope you have a lot of Aloe Vera!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

the nurse at told me to coca butter treat it just like a tat .
At this rate it will be better by the end of the week .
I will post pics of what little i got over the weekend tonight


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

well here's a few more pic of my 2 ton pain 
this just shows what the dog see's when it get on a track 








i got 2 more cross beams two weld on and the track will be framed in there on top









and these are of my big helper


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

incase anyone needs to know to weld suff this big and thick a 220 stick welder is best 
with a 70/18 rod and make sure it has a number 6 on the end that you put in the stinger 
the 6 is 6000 lbs per s,i and the most import thing is a clean welding surf 
for smaller tube rails a 110 mig is all you need .030 wire will work but i would go .035 and watch the wire you buy if your welder dont have a bottle you need gas flux core 
i made the mistakes 
and i am sharing so maybe noone will have to go threw what i have 
i hope everyone gets a laugh but yall learn at the same time 
and if anyone wants help bulding a track or drag sled feel free to ask i am more than glad to help short of driving to your house and doing it for you 
and that true for most thing if i can help i will and i have found thats true of most of the ppl on this board thats why me and my wife are here on this board so if new to the board you came to the right place


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hope you get the track put together soon. Looks like you wont have to worry about them jumping off of the track though!! Speaking of which, I have to get mine put back together soon.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

andy if you need any help with your super c just let me know i talked my papa i after i got off the phone with you he said he can get you anything need for it 
i feel kinda stuiped now i didnt check the board before i called you today oh well 
and if ya dont make ga i will see ya at the nck show have a good bro


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

good lord v chaster wheels are high my track is going to be up hill !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Welder burn is no fun. But your track looks like it will be a good one when you get it done. I use to pull on those old tracks back in '87,'88 and '89. (lol)


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol my wife tells me i over do everthing so this is just the one more in a long line


----------

